# large area self-leveling compound pour idea



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh.:no:

What's plan B?

Jaz


----------



## Mandres (Feb 8, 2011)

hehe ok, but why not?


----------



## CharlieO (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude, you are way over thinking this!
I you are using "Level Quick" from HD which I found to be the easiest to use, you just mix it in a 5 gal bucket right where you will be pouring it, electric drill and mixing paddle, mix and pour, mix the next one, etc. done.
clean up have a beer!


----------



## Mandres (Feb 8, 2011)

that's how I did the 1st room, and it was fairly difficult to evenly pour a full 5 gal. bucket without splashing and pooling. Over a large area I'm worried I'll have lots of uneven ridges where the wet edges come together. 

All the videos I've seen for large-area pours have the compound pumped in and laid in rows to keep it nice and even: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2mVPjnVzVg

I guess I'm just wondering why I couldn't do something similar on a smaller scale?


----------



## CharlieO (Feb 8, 2011)

I understand its heavy work, the best thing to do is have the bucket in the middle of the section you will be filling with the load, just tip the bucket to the side slowly until you have enough out until you can pick it up and slowly pour the balance. Use a mason trowel or handled float to smooth it out as you go.
The issue I see with using your plan is you still have to pick up the bucket to pour it into the one with the valve. Plus the working time may start to clog the line and valve. and the the clean up will be tougher.
If you were doing this as a full time business then you look for betterways, but I have leveled 60 or 70 floor up to 600sf and found by hand just works!

Good Luck it won't take long.


----------



## Mandres (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input! 

I was planning to buy 2 of the coolers with spouts to mix in so I wouldn't actually have to pour from another bucket into them. 

I'm definitely concerned about the spout becoming clogged; that's probably the biggest risk with this idea. Well that, or the SLC not flowing steadily without pressurizing the tank. 

I may just spring for 1 bag and try it out in the room I've already done just to see for sure.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Jheeeeezh!

Buck-up junior. Three hundred square feet isn't that much, it is basically child's play.

I would suggest you buy a 35 gallon plastic drum, preposition it where you know the pour will flow-out. Mix three bags at a time. The drum when mixed will weigh around one hundred and seventy pounds and you can easily turn that over by yourself. Use a garden rake to encourage the flow where it needs to be. Rake through the marriage points one or two times then don't touch it again with the rake. You can even jump up and down a few times if it is a wood structure. Seriously!

Move back and do it again. You really need a helper to help mix. Measure all of your water in five gallon buckets for the entire pour before you start anything. Follow the mixing instructions exactly. The SLC should easily flow on its own and shouldn't splash.

The key is to have everything ready to go ahead of time and don't stop once you begin until you are completely done.

You are way over thinking this task.

You do know you can buy that stuff in "regular cure" and in "rapid set" right. The "RS" on the bag is of course rapid set. If you don't think you can handle the RS then slow everything down and use the regular.


----------



## acglobal (Feb 7, 2011)

self-leveling an area that large really requires two people. 1 mixing and one pouring/floating. if you are floating over plywood prime substrate with latex primer and staple lath to floor. if going over concrete prime with latex. Pour SLC onto floor CONTINUOUSLY, you will have ample time between buckets. use a long-handled float to level the compund. OVERLAP the areas you pour and keep going until you are done. Wear GOLF shoes (yes) to eliminate unnecessary footprints. follow water/powder ratios correctly


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There are "gauged rakes" available to help control the thickness but I have rarely had to use mine. If mixed correctly the product will flow out fairly evenly and will marry-up just fine. It may need some encouragement into corners and around floor penetrations.


----------

